# Different but equally satisfying approaches to one work...



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

I've heard it said that many collectors at first try to find the "best" performance of a work, but then later enjoy finding excellent but distinct interpretations of the same work. 

For those more advanced (and those not so advanced) collectors, can you share how you made this transition from "best" as a singular to "best" as a plural?

Also (or alternatively), could you give some examples of two great but very different interpretations of a single work, with some comment on how you think the interpretations differ?

Thanks.


----------

